# Vic SS- Statement of Commitment



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

Hello

New to the forum so thought I would seek some views in terms of Victorian State Sponsorship.

We submitted on 10 March 2011 and have had very little contact with Gov to date until recently. Vic have now requested a statement of commitment.

Has anyone recently been asked for a similar statement or had any direct discussions with the State regarding this?

thanks


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

What does this 'statement of commitment' include in it?


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

Silman said:


> Hello
> 
> New to the forum so thought I would seek some views in terms of Victorian State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Can I ask your occupation as we submitted in Dec 2010 and are still waiting to hear something.My OH is a cabinet maker. I think the statement is asking about your commitment to live in the state for 2 years.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> Can I ask your occupation as we submitted in Dec 2010 and are still waiting to hear something.My OH is a cabinet maker. I think the statement is asking about your commitment to live in the state for 2 years.


Hi there, Just to let you know that it took us 6 months to get the sponsorship. We applied on the 4th of November 2010, and even if you remember that there were xmas and New Year holidays during this period, it still took much longer than the mentioned 12 weeks.


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

Profession: Urban and regional planner

Basically the email seeks a statement confirming my commitment to moving to Victoria for two years etc.

Hard to know which way to look at this request- good or bad- but I guess we will see.

I would imagine Victoria will be under serious pressure to finalise applications prior to the new system coming into effect in July.


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

Silman said:


> Profession: Urban and regional planner
> 
> Basically the email seeks a statement confirming my commitment to moving to Victoria for two years etc.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, we signed and sent this statement right when we applied, so I guess they are just asking for 'missing information'. You have no choice but to commit - living and working in Victoria (though anywhere in Victoria) is a requirement for this sponsorship - it's not a choice. 

There is also absolutely no guarantee that applications will be finalised before July. From what I understand, given how long our application took to be processed (6 months, minus xmas and New year holidays), the department got a huge amount of applications when they re-opened on the 4th of November (right when we applied). Considering that the department does not charge an application fee, I was told on another forum that processing sponsorship applications is just one of many things they have to do, and they are not always given priority. Good luck!


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

Cheers for that.

I think you might be referring to the Statement of Declaration as opposed to a statement of commitment i.e. explaining why we want to live in Victoria and show that we have researched the place etc.

Anyhow, fingers crossed!! GL


----------



## tigris330 (Apr 14, 2011)

Silman said:


> Cheers for that.
> 
> I think you might be referring to the Statement of Declaration as opposed to a statement of commitment i.e. explaining why we want to live in Victoria and show that we have researched the place etc.
> 
> Anyhow, fingers crossed!! GL


You are probably right. We weren't asked for this statement of commitment though, so it seems weird that they asked you. Maybe they are being selective as to who to give the sponsorship to (since there are so many applicants and so little time until July)

A big good luck!


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

Silman said:


> Cheers for that.
> 
> I think you might be referring to the Statement of Declaration as opposed to a statement of commitment i.e. explaining why we want to live in Victoria and show that we have researched the place etc.
> 
> Anyhow, fingers crossed!! GL


Silman,

Great to see another Urban and Regional Planner applicant here.

You lodge your Vic SS application on 10 March, and they just asked you for a statement of commitment in roughly 8 weeks. A few questions if that's ok...

Did you already have your assessment done by VETASSESS when you lodged your sponsorship application? What about your visa application? 

Did you send anything else other than your CV with your application? 

Did they request anything else before this statement of commitment?

I submitted my Vic SS sponsorship application about 2 weeks after you, but haven't gotten my skills assessment from VETASSESS yet and thus have not yet lodged my visa app. Just curious about a rough time frame.

Thanks, and cheers.


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

Hi there

Submitted my Vet same time as Vic SS. Haven't heard anything from Vet since. They are very slow apparently.

I'm going to submit statement of commitment today. this was requested because I said on Vic SS form that I had a relation living in another state. so hopefully you didn't make the mistake of being so honest!!!

I submitted a detailed CV including a CV addendum, emphasising key work experience relating to strategic planning.

Timescales are quite tight. Really hoping that Vet and Vic SS can be wrapped up well before end of June!!

Visa app (176) is waiting and ready to be submitted should I be lucky with Vic SS. would imagine rhere will be a prob with Skills assess.

All my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

that should say- wouldn't imagine there will be a prob with skills assess. 

have you heard anything from Vic?


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

Silman said:


> that should say- wouldn't imagine there will be a prob with skills assess.
> 
> have you heard anything from Vic?


Thanks for the response, Silman.

I haven't heard anything yet from Vic (other than the "we have your application" email), which is why your post was encouraging because you have actual communication from them. The only people I listed were friends living on Mornington Peninsula, so I guess it remains to be seen if I'll also get a statement of committment.

Like you, I sent a rather detailed CV and don't anticipate any issues with VETASSESS (other than the amount of time). 

Since we are some of the few in this forum going for urban and regional planner and using VETASSESS for the skills assessment, maybe it would be good to keep each other up-to-date on progress here on the forum? Most of the people here seem to be in the IT fields and dealing with ACS. I don't know if that has an impact on their time frames so it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

Ye definitely. I will keep you posted. There are hardly any planners on these forums- hoefully this means there aren't too many applying for state sponsorship!?!

In terms of contact with Vic- I had to email them after 4 weeks to confirm whether they had received my application! Only then did they reply.

The request for statement of commitment actually could have be requested earlier given that it was sent to my agent in the first instance whose server crashed in April so timescales might be a little off.

Once they send a request for a statement of commitment, they give a month to submit it otherwise they will close your application!

Apparently Vetassess are taking up to 12 weeks to finalise skills assessment. In terms of Vic, they advise 12 weeks so I guess there is another good while to go yet!

I would keep in regular contact with Vic- quick emails seeking update etc.


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on keeping in contact with Vic. 

By the way, I do think that there may not be as many planners seeking sponsorship. I forgot the actual link, but there's a link on the Immi site for visa applicants to have their CVs put into a pool of applicants in order to allow Australian employers to know who's looking to emigrate. They have the amount of people for each occupation and I remember correctly, there were only 24(!) urban and regional planners in that database for at least the last year, if not longer! 

Admittedly, that gives me hope about things going through well (and hopefully quickly) with Victoria, VETASSESS, and Immi. There's not that many planner applicants (at least it seems) and Australia as a whole, and Victoria even moreso, is being really aggressive (at least compared to the US) in implementing areas where planners specialize in--smart growth, sustainability, climate change, even more transport planning (my specialty), and other areas with planning.

Throw that in with the multiple planning openings in Victoria that continue to increase and that could hopefully lead to great things!

By the way, what is your VETASSESS status? What did it change to once they received your documents?


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

HoutoMel said:


> Thanks for the tip on keeping in contact with Vic.
> 
> By the way, I do think that there may not be as many planners seeking sponsorship. I forgot the actual link,
> ..
> ...


HoutoMel,

I believe this is the link you referring to:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/skillmatch_public/startUnknown.do


armandra!


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link Armandra.

HoutoMel:

I think my VET status is "Active". I am not looking after VET, my agent is, so I don't have access to updates etc.

Interesting comments on planning Australia. There really is a massive demand for planners, especially in Vic. I have spoken with recruitment agents and they advise that their clients have first preference for those with Vic experience and most of them will wait for those with experience to come along before considering anyone else. Seems strange when there are so many jobs being advertised at the moment, especially those which require urgent start. I think obtaining some contract work in the first instance would be beneficial. 

Also, the VIC gov are looking for strategic planners which considering the amount of jobs out there seems quite limited to those seeking SS.


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

Indeed, many thanks Armandra!

Silman:

I've noticed the "Victorian Experience" lines in just about every planner posting as well. I agree that it's the classic Catch-22 in that you don't have Victorian experience, yet they need people, and in order to get Victorian experience, you have to find someone who'll hire you first. What comes first--chicken or egg? lol.

So my solution to this has been to take it upon myself to at least show that I am making efforts to understand the Australian and Victorian Planning system (Victoria Planning Scheme). I joined the Planning Institute of Australia and recently completed their Legislation and Governance online course, which is done through Chifley Business School in Melbourne. I'm still waiting on my marks from the assessment for the course. Once I have that and my VETASSESS assessment, I will be able to upgrade to full PIA membership status, which will hopefully provide some proof of my understanding of planning functions particular to Australia. 

If you haven't already, I suggest reviewing the Victorian Planning Scheme (including the procedures for VCAT). It's not anything different from other good planning documents, but you can at least sell that you have an understanding of their particular scheme. Actually, being an American, it is interesting to read some Australians' views on planning and how they feel that they are doing it so badly. If only they knew...

I am also impressed that planning-related issues are frequently on the front of The Age newspaper site as well.

Don't know if all this will help, but I'm sure that it can't hurt. Hope to find out soon!


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

HoutoMel

Yes, I have thought about doing that exam but figured it best to hold off until/ when lucky enough to get Vic SS!! I think what you have done is the best way forward and employers will appreciate your efforts once you get over there and start getting some interviews.

How did you manage to become a member of PIA without any Aus experience- what type of membership did you obtain? I am presently a corporate member of the RTPI, which would be the equivalent of the PIA.

I have look through the Planning Scheme etc. and it all looks fine.


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

Houtomel

Have just looked a PIA website- looks like you nee to demosntrate your skills relating to one of the chapters, similar process to skills assessment (Vet).

Did it take long to get a confirmation of acceptance into PIA?


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

Silman:

I actually joined PIA as an International Associate member (I believe that was the category). I did it for two reasons. The first is that it at least gained a type of membership in PIA. The second was to get a discount on the Chifley course, which was required anyway in order to become a full member. Regardless, I still may have to wait on VETASSESS to assess my skills in order to fulfill the experience requirement. Admittedly, that part is a little..."interesting"...because I'm a member of the American counterpart of PIA, the APA, and I have my American Institute of Certified Planners certification, which is the equivalent of PIA's CPP. 

The main..."interesting"...part of having to wait on VETASSESS for this is that PIA has reciprocal membership with its New Zealand and Canadian counterparts, but not its UK and American counterparts--even though they've all signed some sort of international planning accord. I mean, we all studied Ebenezer Howard and Garden Cities--shouldn't that count for something?!? lol. 

Funny thing is that my credentials in America automatically qualify me for the Canadian membership (it's just a matter of paying for their membership process), and I could probably get full PIA membership that way, lol. Maybe if RTPI has reciprocity with Canada, you could get Canadian membership and then turn that into Australian as well? I know it's a bit circuitous but maybe a possibility if you don't want to deal with the (AU $650) Chifley online course right now and keep waiting on VETASSESS. Actually, as long as VETASSESS has been known to take, that could be a faster option, lol! 

On the other hand, I did place a call to PIA's office regarding reciprocity with American certification and the response was along the lines of reviewing on a case-by-case basis. So maybe could go that route too with RTPI.

Another group I'd suggest (if you haven't looked into them already) is UDIA. They don't do individual memberships, but the can put you on their email listing notifying you of member events, which individuals are encouraged to attend. I think I learned about them from the cyburbia website. 

Cheers


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

Houtomel

You are a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for all the tips. The PAI international asscoiate membership looks useful. Shows endeavour.

Still waiting for Vetassess and Vic SS. Praying each day to get a request from Vic SS for skills assessment and not a refusal of course!!!!


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

Silman said:


> Houtomel
> 
> You are a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for all the tips. The PAI international asscoiate membership looks useful. Shows endeavour.
> 
> Still waiting for Vetassess and Vic SS. Praying each day to get a request from Vic SS for skills assessment and not a refusal of course!!!!


Thanks for the kind words Silman. This emigrating to Australia process is mammoth and I'm glad to help wherever I can. Lord knows I appreciate it from others! Saving each other thousands of dollars (or pounds or euros) with handy advice makes our experiences not-in-vain!

Speaking of experiences, I had been in contact with someone named claramanda on another forum. She also requested VIC SS as a planner. She just got hers last week after submitting around early February. She also got her VETASSESS assessment just a couple days before (also submitted in February I think), but she had to send them an urgency request. Apparently it had never even been touched before her email! 

VETASSESS has my documents, so now I'm hoping and praying that they are faster than they think they'll be. Also, I tried updating my CV with VIC and they responded that I couldn't because my CV was with the Industry Panel (IP), and it can't be changed.

According to armandra, the IP is the heart of the VIC SS process. They basically make a determination based on your CV if you can successfully find employment in Victoria. Once it's with IP, a response should be back within a week or so. 

Since you sent yours before mine, I would think that yours is with the IP at the very least and you should get a response any day now. Hopefully its positive as it was for claramanda and it hopefully will be for me!

On a (long) side note--I read that VETASSESS is supposedly getting the highest number of assessments than at any other time in its history. That seems to be correctable in a couple ways that sound simple but may take an act of Parliament, lol. The second-easiest thing is more staff through more funds. Alternatively, I think the easiest thing might be DIAC changing its model--i.e. making people wait until they have the skills assessment done before allowing them to submit the visa application. I see no good reason why the visa process can't move along and give you a provisional grant, subject to a skills assessment or alternatively, move an applicant along and allow the CO the request the skills assessment when they request the police checks and medicals from applicants. Allowing the skills assessment to take place alongside a visa application would seem to make the process simpler. People spend almost $3500 AUD that's non-refundable anyway (skills assessment and visa app), so the risk stays on the applicant. There's no more risk on DIAC's part. 

State sponsorship can also be a lengthy wait but it is different because it's optional--it's not a requirement of the visa application, unlike the skills assessment where every applicant to any visa has to have one done.

Oh well. Maybe they had a good reason for the process as it is. I just know VETASSESS feels a lot like a huge boulder in the way of progress. 


Either way, being granted the visa is just a matter of time and an exercise in patience. Everything good is worth waiting for.


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

Silman said:


> Houtomel
> 
> You are a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for all the tips. The PAI international asscoiate membership looks useful. Shows endeavour.
> 
> Still waiting for Vetassess and Vic SS. Praying each day to get a request from Vic SS for skills assessment and not a refusal of course!!!!


Hi! I am new to this forum. I am an urban/regional planner in Ohio, USA who just applied for SS from Vic.

I applied for SS last week, and two days later received an email request for a more-detailed CV with daily duties and specific months of employment listed. I returned the revised CV two days ago, and yesterday they acknowledged receipt and said they would review my application. And now I wait.

A couple of questions, if you could help me:
1. What is changing with the immigration process on 1 July? 
2. Should I pursue my skills assessment now? Or should I wait until I hear back from Vic?
3. Should I be doing anything else (related to my intended 176 visa application) besides waiting for ~12 weeks? 

I'd appreciate any help-- I have been reading lots of threads and very happy to find the one with the planners!
thanks


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

plannerOH said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum. I am an urban/regional planner in Ohio, USA who just applied for SS from Vic.
> 
> I applied for SS last week, and two days later received an email request for a more-detailed CV with daily duties and month of employment listed. I returned the revised CV two days ago, and yesterday they acknowledged receipt and said they would review my application. And now I wait.
> 
> ...


Welcome! I'll do my best to answer what I can.

1. The main change to the immigration process it the points required. It drops the required points to 65 points by removing point values for the occupations. It also adjusts the points for different age groups. For example, 30-year-olds (like me) today get 25 points for my age. On July 1, the amount is 30 points. More information on the changes are on DIAC's website, and are well-discussed here.

2. I would say yesterday would have been the best time to do your skills assessment! As a planner, you'll be using VETASSESS. Don't be confused by the online application--in other words, even though you do the application and pay online, you still have to print everything out and mail it to VETASSESS. Here's some other things that I've learned in dealing with VETASSESS--

- they are apparently swamped with assessment applications--but that doesn't mean that one can't hope and pray for them to move faster! 

- they tend to be rather pleasant on the phone, especially if you get to talk with an assessor directly. I had a lot of nervous hours over what turned out to be for nothing once I spoke with an actual assessor. They are extremely helpful--even when my questions felt dumb. If you have any specific question, talking to an assessor will give you exactly what they're looking for.

-the whole certified document thing. Please note here that I haven't gotten my positive assessment back yet, but what I did was allow notaries to certify my documents. You have to have copies certified. Check Ohio notary law to see how that can be done (or alternatively, who is authorized to certify documents in Ohio). In Texas, there was actual language for me to take to the notary to have them certify copies. If you can't have something certified, you can send the original to VETASSESS. For example, in Texas, transcripts can only be certified by the originating agency (the school/university). The same goes for birth certificates. So I sent the originals to VETASSESS. If all else fails, certify everything, lol!

-statutory declarations--there's templates around this forum for statutory declarations. For example you'll have to do one that essential swears that you are not in Australia once you pay for VETASSESS. You'll also have to do one if you can't get employer statements of service from your job(s).

3. While waiting, I'd recommend gathering up your documents for the visa application (at least that's what I'm doing) and assembling them in a file that will eventually be uploaded to DIAC's website as part of the visa application. Admittedly, I am doing it because if the responses from Victoria and VETASSESS take a while, I don't want to be having to remember which document goes where, lol.

While this was long-winded, I hope it was helpful. We're all going through this together. I realize that these forums are helpful but it looks like 97% of the people here are IT people or tradespeople who don't have to deal with the professional assessment process from VETASSESS (they work a WHOLE lot faster for the trades that they assess--literally administering an exam). I'd also consider looking into joining some Australian groups, like Planning Institute of Australia, and learning Australia's legislation and governance (a course through PIA and Chifley Business School). I'd also read up on Victoria's Planning Schemes since that seems to be something many of the planning jobs there request/require. Just remember that "statutory planning "is a lot like our zoning regulations and "strategic planning" is a lot like our comprehensive plans. It's rather elementary, IMO. I've spent the last 5 years or so in transit, but reading through their material was like grad school or my AICP study course again--like riding a bike! 

As I learn more, I'll be glad to share more.


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the great advice and quick reply. I will get my VETASSES paperwork together asap. 

Regarding the new points values, I hadn't found anything on the website so I had no idea. I'm 31 with 5+ years experience and native-born English. Am I still going to qualify under the new points test? Now I'm nervous...


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

plannerOH said:


> Wow! Thanks for the great advice and quick reply. I will get my VETASSES paperwork together asap.
> 
> Regarding the new points values, I hadn't found anything on the website so I had no idea. I'm 31 with 5+ years experience and native-born English. Am I still going to qualify under the new points test? Now I'm nervous...


No prob! Since you're 31, we're in the same boat. The new points test will likely help us because they are making the max points for age at 25-32 instead of the current cutoff at 29. So that's 30 points out of 65 already. You can also sit for the IELTS to get more points for English. 

Here is the document released by DIAC. Note that it still says that the new systems is still officially 'proposed'. There are some rumors that they may delay the change, but who knows? 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-fact.pdf

I think that we both would qualify under the new system (which I'm actually hoping that they do in fact move to). 30 for the age, 15 for the degree, and 10 for the years of work experience equals 55 (which I'm thinking probably will be related to the skills clearance through VETASSESS). Another 5 for Victoria Sponsorship and possibly 20 for IELTS (the English test to take in order to get the full points, if I'm not mistaken) is a cool 80, way more than the 65 that looks to be required should they install the new system.

I'm admittedly not quite clear on the English points, but I'm almost certain that once can't get the full 20 without taking IELTS. 

All that being said, you can glean from the threads here that DIAC is a whole lot more unpredictable than any federal agency that we are familiar with in the US. Apparently they have, with one action, moved people who were at the front of the line to the back, and then to the middle, and the front again. It seems to be a test of patience, but their moves also seem to be responses to political issues. 

There seems to be a huge disconnect from my readings on the forums as well as Aussie news. Migrants are in demand by the businesses (and some politicians) while other politicians want to cut down the number of migrants and use the efforts to train Australians already there. There's also the "Big Australia" "Small Australia" debate on how many people is too many (they're forecasting 35 million people by 2050). Throw in the fact that migrants are requesting to come in droves (it seems) and there's the DIAC sort of caught in the middle (or so it seems). 

Oh, and they're actually likely to go to yet _another_ system in July 2012!


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

Wow. That is amazing.. I was sure I scoured the website for this sort of information, but had no idea there is a proposed point system change for 2011. I saw a lot about the 'model' (expression of interest procedure for 2012), but not this.

So, it seems like I might be in even better shape if the July 2011 changes go forward. I currently feel very dependent on the Vic SS, since with it I can clear the current 100 point threshold for a 176 visa, but otherwise I was out of options because I couldn't clear 120 points for a 175.

In the case of the points test being revised as shown on that document, would that 65 points be the same pass mark for both 175 and 176 visas? If so, Victorian SS wouldn't make or break my application. Am I interpreting things correctly?

and, I assume you are also pursuing a 176 visa?


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

plannerOH said:


> Wow. That is amazing.. I was sure I scoured the website for this sort of information, but had no idea there is a proposed point system change for 2011. I saw a lot about the 'model' (expression of interest procedure for 2012), but not this.
> 
> So, it seems like I might be in even better shape if the July 2011 changes go forward. I currently feel very dependent on the Vic SS, since with it I can clear the current 100 point threshold for a 176 visa, but otherwise I was out of options because I couldn't clear 120 points for a 175.
> 
> ...



I know exactly how you feel. I had the same feelings--without state sponsorship, it's not a good place to be under the current points. I can clear the 176, but not the 175 right now ( I actually think I came up with 115, lol). So I do think that under the new 2011 points, we're better off by a long shot. 

The value of the Victoria SS (or any other state--planners are on the SMPs for Western Australia and New South Wales. It's on Canberra's (ACT) as well but they aren't taking anymore) is two-fold. The first, under the current system, will make the points easier. The second (and maybe just as important) is that having state sponsorship with an occupation in their SMP fast-forwards the process DRASTICALLY. For example, based on what I can tell from reading others' efforts, once a Case Officer (CO) is assigned to you, it can be a matter of a few weeks before your visa is granted (as opposed to a longer period before getting a CO). Having SS from a state's SMP puts your file in "Priority 2" and P2's are apparently assigned CO's shortly (a couple weeks maybe?) after getting their application in. You'll see people waiting YEARS to get a visa, but I saw an example of someone recently getting one in about 8 weeks total! That's from application submission to visa grant! So it CAN be done. Therefore, applying for a 176 as well.

Personally, I think that the process will get loads easier once the skills assessment is done by VETASSESS and (hopefully) positive VIC SS. In fact, the more I keep reading, the more it looks as if with state sponsorship, VETASSESS could turn out to be the longest lead item in the whole process.

After the July 1, I don't know what other "operational changes" may take place regarding sponsorship, but if they keep the current priority that's in place on state-sponsored visa applicants, that alone will be worth the SS from VIC because it could move the process along quicker. Of course, this assumes you want it to be quicker! 

In this year's budget, the Australian government is proposing additional $$ and slots for migration, but if I understood it properly, it's geared more toward 457 visas as well as 475/476s in what's known as "regional Australia". This is not like, say, Appalachia, but is basically anywhere outside of the big 4 metro areas (Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, and Brisbane). If you've decided that Victoria is where you want to be, this would include areas like Geelong, Ballarat, and Bendigo. To Australians, those areas are quite distant, but for us from the US, the distance from those places to Melbourne CBD is negligible and well within suburban sprawl patterns of many cities like Atlanta, Houston, Dallas, Cincinnati, Chicago, etc and are connected to Melbourne by commuter rail. All of Tasmania and the Northern Territory fits this category. Also, the entire state of South Australia is classified as "regional Australia." Adelaide is its capital and was recently ranked as the most liveable city in the Commonwealth. 

Housing, traffic make Adelaide Australia's most liveable city | The Australian

For those visas (which I'm not as familiar with), you have to live and work in "regional Australia" for a certain period of time. There's other requirements, but I'm not as familiar with them.

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475)


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

Again, great info. Thanks for taking the time. I am going to start getting my materials together for VETASSESS... very glad you gave me the heads-up on the long lead time and need to get going.

I will keep you informed.. let me know if there's anything else you want to share-- and good luck with your SS!


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

plannerOH said:


> Again, great info. Thanks for taking the time. I am going to start getting my materials together for VETASSESS... very glad you gave me the heads-up on the long lead time and need to get going.
> 
> I will keep you informed.. let me know if there's anything else you want to share-- and good luck with your SS!


No prob. The process is exciting and a bit excruciating at the same time, lol, so I'm glad to share what I've learned so far. I don't know where I'd be without these forums! 

Look forward to hearing the how its going, and if there's anymore questions, I'll do my best to answer!

All the best to you as well!


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

Ok! VETASSESS skills application is in the mail. Took 2.5 weeks start to finish. Feels good to have that done. Now more waiting


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

plannerOH said:


> Ok! VETASSESS skills application is in the mail. Took 2.5 weeks start to finish. Feels good to have that done. Now more waiting


Congrats on getting your application in! Yes, now the wait happens, lol! 

I got an email from VETASSESS a few weeks ago saying that my assessment was randomly-selected to be actually completed by DIAC. In trying to get VETASSESS to tell me what this means, the message to me was basically that my skills assessment is largely out of VETASSESS' hands now. Hopefully there's a positive here in that DIAC may move faster. Only time will tell.


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

hey that sounds promising... never actually heard of DIAC doing the assessment though. Maybe that will help them process your application faster.

Speaking of timeframes-- you applied for Victoria State Sponsorship right? Did you get that yet? If not, how long have you been waiting so far? It's been less than 5 weeks for me but feels like 5 months!

Also, since there is like zero possibility I'm going to be able to apply for a visa before 1 July, I'm going to need the IELTS test to clear the 65 point pass mark (I only need 5 more points). So I am taking it this coming Saturday. It's kind of funny studying for a test directed at non-native speakers of English. Should be relatively easy, but I don't want to chance it-- I've been studying! 

Are you taking the IELTS? And let me know about your Vic SS.. I need to relax but that's going to be a big determinant of my timeline... thanks for all the help so far-- especially getting the VETASSESS application out the door.


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

plannerOH said:


> hey that sounds promising... never actually heard of DIAC doing the assessment though. Maybe that will help them process your application faster.
> 
> Speaking of timeframes-- you applied for Victoria State Sponsorship right? Did you get that yet? If not, how long have you been waiting so far? It's been less than 5 weeks for me but feels like 5 months!
> 
> ...



I actually took IELTS last weekend. The only 'studying' that I did was to look at a youtube video of the test's format, lol. We'll see how well that worked out when I get my scores this Friday (24 June). Trust me, your planning education has already prepared your for the test. Just be sure to pay attention to the instructions--and be an active listener during the listening section--and you'll be fine. Like you, I did it because I knew I wanted the points for the post-1 July visa process.

As far as VIC SS goes, I haven't gotten it yet, and I haven't seen too many around the internet who have recently either. I've actually started a ticker of the number of days it's been since submittal--89 days, lol. I don't know if they've put a bit of a pause on them waiting on new quotas on 1 July or not. Optimistically, it'll come either right before or right after 1 July. 

By the way, hold on to your patience!! I saw where some people applied for SS with other states (maybe because of the time or loss of hope that VIC would come through) and VIC turned them down. While VIC has been famous for taking loads longer than the other states, and apparently they have 'ways' of finding out if someone applied for SS with another state and take it as an offense if they do. 

WA, SA, TAS, and NSW seem to be the quickest--with many people getting their SSs in less than a month. The only one that seems to take longer that VIC is the Northern Territory. I saw where the reported wait time was 30 weeks!


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

hey.. good info, thanks. I am a little apprehensive about the speaking part, but I guess it will be ok.

Regarding the state sponsorship- really glad you told me about applying with other states. It's something I was only remotely considering (REALLY want to be in melb) but now it's out for sure.

89 days so far!?! Well then I definitely need to calm down. Hopefully now that the new points test is coming into effect, it's more a matter of when, rather than if. Worst case, no Vic SS, can always apply for a 175, and I'll just have to put up with another ~year here. Oh well!

Let me know how your stuff goes. Good luck with your IELTS score (and SS!)


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

Hey, any word on your SS? Or IELTS?

After 3.5 nail-biting weeks, I called yesterday and vetassess FINALLY acknowledged receiving my materials. I sent them on June 7 and I was getting nervous they got lost in the mail. Now the 12 week clock starts. This is a going to be a very long wait....

So does this mean you're beyond 12 weeks for Vic SS? I am counting my weeks and I'm almost at 7. Agonizing!


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

On the SS, I was summarily rejected because they felt that I wouldn't be able to find a job based on my skills. I find that hard to believe based on the people who I know there in the industry...but it is what it is. One forumer mentioned that I may not have "Australised" my resume so that it resonates well with the industry panel. 

Not to alarm you, but if you haven't looked it converting your resume to a more Australian format (which I understand to be shorter, less on the industry jargon, and more on the easily-marketable type terms) I'd recommend that you do. Even if it's too late to go to the industry panel for VIC SS (they'll let you know if you sent them an updated resume), it will still be useful to go to the recruiters in Victoria.

I still haven't gotten my VETASSESS back and I've basically taken the approach of "outta sight, outta mind." I do know that my employer reference got an email from DIAC asking him to confirm my job title--only DIAC thought that I worked for VETASSESS. I'm thinking it was because VETASSESS sent them my package for DIAC to do the assessment (at least that's what VETASSESS told me they did.)

Not getting the SS was a bigger blow to me mentally than I realized because it represented a HUGE slowdown in my plans. However, I wonder if God was giving me early preparation because DIAC _waited until the actual day of rule changes_ to announce not only the changes in priorities, but extensions in timelines for getting actual visa approval. 176 SS applications are for some reason now slotted for 12-24 months for a decision. 175's are now 18 months. 

The worst part about it is that if one takes DIAC's verbiage at face value, those who were near their visa decisions might suffer a delay! That's totally unfair to those people! Many on the forums are hopeful that it will be business as usual. For all of us, I hope so because it gets them what they want quickly, and gets the queue cleaned out.

We shall see. In the meantime, I'll be applying for the 175--if my skills assessment comes back positive. then I'll be trying to spend as much time with family and seeing as much of the US as I can in those 18 months. I've even applied for some jobs in Singapore to pass the time away, and there's an interesting job outside of Toronto that's come open, lol.


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

ohhhhh.. I am sorry about that. I know you were really hoping for the SS. From reading other posts on this forum, it seems they are very touch and go about granting the SS. 

Anyway, it seems you're in a good position anyway given that you'll easily clear the points threshold and they quickened the processing time. I guess technically you could get your visa grant in the same amount of time, even without SS. Your skills assessment will come back positive and then you'll be good to go.

Regarding my resume, I'm sure I messed it up royally. Apparently it was so bad that they sent me a message two days after I submitted that they can't review it as I originally sent. Wasn't 'detailed' enough. So I threw a bunch of things at the wall and resubmitted. I feel like it's impossible to convince them you have the right experience. I just went on and on about actual things I've done and sent them links to some of my projects... I feel like I'm in line for a huge let down, but once I'm rejected, going the 175 route will be just fine.

Furthermore, I would be thinking exactly the same thing regarding the fact that it's meant to me. Things happen for a reason! You'll look back on this in a year's time and see it was for the best...


----------



## Silman (May 4, 2011)

HoutoMel said:


> Indeed, many thanks Armandra!
> 
> Silman:
> 
> ...


Hey there

How did you get on with your Legislation and Governance course? Did you have to do alot of prep for it? Was the course structure easy to follow using the online service?

S.


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

Silman said:


> Hey there
> 
> How did you get on with your Legislation and Governance course? Did you have to do alot of prep for it? Was the course structure easy to follow using the online service?
> 
> S.


How's it been?

You just have to go here: 

Professional Development Programs - CPP Unit Schedule - Chifley Business School

The next legislation course starts on 22 September. The folks at Chifley were great to work with. The online course structure is more of a discussion-type format where the instructor asks questions and gets feedback from the group. You can even choose not to participate in the discussions at all. You are graded on an assessment at the end of the course, which is due 6 weeks from the end of the course. 

Overall, it was quite easy to me and I turned my assessment in maybe 2 days after the course was over.


----------

